# Need Opinions-- Giant ATX 760



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an old Giant ATX 760 cro-mo frame in storage right now, singlespeed converted. 
I am really considering getting it powdercoated and completely redoing the entire bike, new BB, rigid fork, front disc brake, new tires/rims etc....

Decent investment? The bike is pretty light despite the STX RC components, and amazingly ride-able as a singlespeed, I just want to freshen it up. My only concern is this: the bike can only take 1 in. forks

Worth it?




(Thanks in advance guys!!!!)

***EDIT*** For consideration, the bike is a '94-95 I believe, and almost completely rust and scar free. Pretty good shape overall. The cranks are in awesome shape as well.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

the only real drawback to building the 760 would be what you are going to spend on a FORK.
Pretty much any other components you buy would be transferable to another frame one day.
In my opinion, if you can find a cro-mo fork from an early MTB like a Norco bigfoot or something of that vintage you could build the 760 up CHEAP.

The other option you must consider is that for $400 or $500 you could buy a decent frame and fork from someone like Surly that is made to be run as an SS and there are no compatibility issues with modern components.

Look at that, all that rambling and still no real answer to your question


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

My 1st mountain bike was a 92 ATX760. Nice LX/DX mix with a stock rigid fork that had a segmented crown. I rue the day I sold it.

The bottom line regarding whether it is worth it is how do you feel about it. If all you cared about were the money then, no it's not worth it. On the other hand, if it is a bike you enjoy, love the way it handles and want to hold onto it for a tad longer, then absolutely, it's worth every penny. Upgrade it in a way that makes you happy and enjoy riding it as long as possible.


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

I dunno...I still can't convince myself of what to do. I want to powdercoat the thing and ride it until it breaks, but finding a rigid 1" fork has me stumped. Also, I REALLY want disc brakes front and rear, but unless I sink some major money into this aging frame it's not gonna happen.

Suggestions for an awesome 1" fork and non-disc brakes?

Sorry guys, im just kinda stumped on this one. The bike itself has no sentimental value or anything like that, so I'm trying to talk myself out of replacing it with a Sette Reken or something similar.

***EDIT*** I really need to search before I ask for suggestions...I found some rim brakes a like. Avid Single Digit 7's any good?

***EDIT numero 2*** So I REALLY need to search more *sigh* 1 inch threadless fork: http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16868&category=703


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Good luck with your decision.

TCN


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks TCN...with the way things are looking, it may receive an awesome powdercoat job soon 

My next set of difficult questions:

Will the 390 AC measurement of the posted rigid fork affect the geometry too much? The bike currently has an old rock shox fork on it.



And the final fun question: What color should I powdercoat it? I will leave the voting up to you guys ;-)


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump to the top...still really curious on the AC measurement question.

Also, color suggestions would be nice  remember it will have a black fork


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you worried about 390 being too much or too little? Sorry, I'm not familiar with the AC length on a typical quandra or Indy fork.

If you'd like greater there is this option.
http://www.bikeman.com/KON-P2MTNONEINCH.html

Then if you'd really like it to look nice, have the fork painted to match the frame. Paint is a personal preference. If you'd like some examples of some really nicely done frames check...
the IF owner club. http://www.ifbikes.com/GroupRide/

Or spectum Powder works..

http://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/photo.php?level=album&id=8

Enjoy,

TCN


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I saw that Kona fork right before you posted.

Is the AC between the two forks enough to really matter? 390 vs. 410mm 
The price is too similar to really mean that much to me (~$18)

Thanks for the links and all of the replies TCN, you've been a big help


----------

